# Capt Len Holder



## mariniero (Jul 23, 2013)

It is with sadness that I report the passing of Len Holder.One of lifes true gentlemen and a great inspiration to many who knew him and worked with him.


----------



## mariniero (Jul 23, 2013)

Len's funeral is on Wednesday May 7th at 11.30 am at St Lawrence Church, Towcester. Donations in his memory to his 3 favourite charities, Mersey mission to Seafarers, NACC, and N'ton Macmillan nurses. 
These can be sent to John White funeral Directors, 188 Watling Street East, Towcester, Northants. NN12 6DB


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

It is always sad when a good man dies. Sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day mariniero,m.22th april.re:capt len holder passing.may he rest in peace,sincere condolences to his family.regards ben27


----------



## Rick R (May 25, 2014)

I've only just seen this, I knew Len through the Honourable Company. Always a gentlemen and keen to offer advice. RIP


----------

